# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD Kıbrıs'ta on binlerce dolar dağıtmış

## bozok

*ABD KIBRIS'TA KİMLERE MAAş BAğLADI*

 

07.12.2010 21:30

Wikileaks internet sitesi merkezli olarak başlayan gizli belgeleri açıklama modasına dünyanın çeşitli yerlerinden çok sayıda örnekle yenilerinin ekleneceğini tahmin ediyoruz. Bunlardan birisi, Kıbrıs Rum kesiminde yayımlanan bir gazetede ortaya çıktı. Bu belgelerin niteliği çok önemli görünüyor. *Bu belgelere göre, Yunanistan ve Kıbrıs Rum Yönetimi Amerikan diplomatik temsilciliği, Kıbrıs’ın Rum tarafında olduğu gibi Türk tarafında da bazılarını maaşa bağlamış ve ödemelerde bulunarak istediği doğrultuda çalışmalarını sağlamış. Bunun adı, Casusluk değilse, bir ülke hesabına paralı ajanlık değilse, para karşılığı etki ajanlığı değilse ne olabilir?*

Kıbrıs Son Dakika (http://www.kibrissondakika.com/onbin...odenekleri.htm) internet sitesinin haberine göre; *Amerika’nın Atina, Güney Kıbrıs ve Ankara büyükelçilikleri aracılığıyla, özel şahıslara ve kurumlara yönelik “devlet yardımı” şeklinde 2008 yılına kadar on binlerce dolar para “dağıtılmış.”*

*Habere göre, Kıbrıs Rum kesiminde yayınlanan “Fileleftheros” gazetesi, Yunanistan’da yayın yapan “Ethnos tis Kiriakis” gazetesi tarafından dün açıklanan Amerikan belgelerine yer vermiş. Gazeteye göre, aralarında başka ülkelerin vatandaşlarının da bulunduğu, Amerikan yardımı alan kişilere sözleşme imzalatmışlar. Belgelerin; BM tarafından hazırlanıp iki kesimin onayına sunulan Annan Planı’nın hazırlanması sırasındaki dönemin ardından, Washington’daki yetkililer tarafından gizlilik kapsamından çıkarıldığını yazan gazete, Amerikan Hükümeti’nin ilgili biriminin, öncesinde alıcıların isimlerini silmesiyle, dört yıllık çabanın ardından, üç büyükelçiliğe 331 adet ödeme sözleşmesi teslim ettiğini belirtiyor.*

*Gazetenin haberine göre, gizlilik kapsamından çıkarılan belgeler, ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı “Review Authority”ye bağlı Theodore Sellin imzasını taşımaktaymış. üç başkentteki Amerikan büyükelçiliklerinin, çoğunlukla lise öğretmenlerini, öğretim üyelerini, siyasetçileri, gazetecileri, ekonomi dünyasından kişileri ve “opinion leaders” ismini verdiği fikir üreten liderleri gözetleyip bunlara arasından seçtiklerine para dağırtığını yazan gazete, Amerikalıların ödenekleri UNDP ve UNOPS aracılığıyla ulaştırdığını da belirtmiş.*
*http://www.kibrissondakika.com/onbinlerce-dolarlik-amerikan-odenekleri.htm sitesinin haberine göre, Yunan gazetesinin haberinden, gazetenin elinde bulundurduğu belgelere göre, Kıbrıs’ta aralarında ortak sergiler, geleneksel şarkılar için cd çıkarılması gibi faaliyetlerin bulunduğu iki toplumlu programları ileriye götürmeleri için belirli kurumlara ve kişilere yönelik olarak çok sayıda Amerikan yardımı dağıtıldığı ortaya çıkmış durumda.*
*Amerikan Büyükelçilikleri, kendi çıkarları için binin üstünde (1331) insanı ve örgütü maaşa bağlamışlar ve paralı ajan olarak çalıştırmışlar. Bunların isimlerinin de yakın zamanda açıklanacağını göreceksiniz.*

*Acaba KKTC’de Amerikan fonlarından beslenen, gazeteciler, akademisyenler ve öğretmenler ile sivil toplum örgütü maskesi altında faaliyet gösteren kuruluşlar hangileridir? Hükümetin bunları açığa çıkarmasını bekliyoruz.*

*Eğer hükümet ya da Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamında görevli olup Amerikan fonlarından yararlananlar çıkarsa, bunlar hakkında ne gibi işlemler yapılacağını merak ediyorum. Bu isimleri yakın zamanda yayınlayacağız. Bakalım ilgililer bu konuda ne yapacaklar. Bekleyip göreceğiz.*

[B]*Doç.Dr. Birol Ertan*
Odatv.com

----------

